# The 4th piano piece for my "For Children album": At work.



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I finished the 4th piano piece that is part of the "For Children" album that I'm writing. This piece is called, "At work".

You can find the mp3 on my website:
http://www.andrevanharen.com/forchildren.htm

André


----------

